# How to tell if magnetic ride is working?



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm really not sure if my car has Magnetic Ride or not. I have the shock absorber button located just behind the gearstick to the far left. When activated and the led is orange, I notice very little difference. I've read reviews saying there is a day and night difference.

Taken from the Audi website _ "A switch labelled with a shock absorber symbol on the centre console is used to control Audi magnetic ride. It activates and deactivates the sport mode. The instrument panel indicates activation/deactivation of sport mode and an LED in the function switch lights up when sport mode is active."_ - When activated I have no LED on the instrument cluster which puzzles me. However I do have FWD 2008 model, so this feature may have come newer models?

Any advice on how to check would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

If you have mag ride in the firm position the difference is night and day, on anything less than a perfect road surface . Unbearably firm shakes the fillings out of you teeth.

If you have magride you will see a shock absorber symbol light on the dash along with all the other check lights when you turn on the ignition.

Check electrical wires going to the shockers - no wires means no magride


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

igotone said:


> If you have mag ride in the firm position the difference is night and day, on anything less than a perfect road surface . Unbearably firm shakes the fillings out of you teeth.
> 
> If you have magride you will see a shock absorber symbol light on the dash along with all the other check lights when you turn on the ignition.
> 
> *Check electrical wires going to the shockers - no wires means no magride*


Thanks for your reply. A picture of what to look for would be very useful if possible please.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

No symbol on the dashboard, where should it be? Had a look around the shock absorbers but poor visibility at night and I had these massive 19" alloys in the way.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

The shock absorber symbol appears in the speedo below the words EPC and above the needle. It should appear briefly when you start the car but I can't remember if it stays on in the speedo when active - I think not. The warning about sport etc only appears briefly.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

moro anis said:


> The shock absorber symbol appears in the speedo below the words EPC and above the needle. It should appear briefly when you start the car but I can't remember if it stays on in the speedo when active - I think not. The warning about sport etc only appears briefly.


I can see the symbol below the EPC but it does not light up 

I found this thread http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=144307&start=0 - I was able to enter magnetic ride into test mode with the LED near the gearstick flashing. I rocked the rear suspension and it is noticeably harder, so something must be working.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

moro anis said:


> The shock absorber symbol appears in the speedo below the words EPC and above the needle. It should appear briefly when you start the car but I can't remember if it stays on in the speedo when active - I think not. The warning about sport etc only appears briefly.


Just realised I didn't start the car, only turned the ignition on  Will check again in the morning.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The shock symbol will only light briefly, with all the other symbols when you turn on the ignition, it will then only stay on if there's a fault.

Having the button must mean you have MR. If you cannot notice the difference when driving there must either be a fault or your arse is extremely well padded


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Having the button must mean you have MR.


It just means he has the switch pack with the mag-ride button. All the switch packs are interchangeable and if the function isn't present, the button does nothing. It will even light up. I know because I had all the buttons and the mag-ride button didn't do anything, but I hate blanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

As above the shock absorber symbol only comes on briefly with ignition on. No need to start the engine.

You could have a look to see if there is a cable plugged in to the bottom of the front suspension strut. Easy enough to see if you tun the wheels to full lock.

Or, have a check of the build sticker. There's one on the boot floor under the polystyrene tray things and there should be one in the front of the service book.

Look for the code *1BQ* which denotes "Suspension/shock absorption (closed-loopcontrol)"


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The button has an orange light which will light up when engaged. The dash info system (between the tach and speedo) will give you a brief message, but nothing else on the dash will illuminate unless something is wrong. It would be nice if Audi had provided a more visual indicator than having to look at the switch, but oh well.

Going from mag to non-mag ride is nearly instantaneous and you should be able to feel it immediately, especially on bumpy roads and during tight turns. When it's off, the car will "sway" around a hard turn, but when on, it will feel like it's on rails!

Enjoy!


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Even on the smoothest of UK motorways, switching on mag ride will still make you wonder why they bothered!


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

brittan said:


> As above the shock absorber symbol only comes on briefly with ignition on. No need to start the engine.
> 
> You could have a look to see if there is a cable plugged in to the bottom of the front suspension strut. Easy enough to see if you tun the wheels to full lock.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have 1BL = Suspension/shock absorption (closed-loop), so no Mag-Ride then. (useful webpage if you want to look up codes http://prsearch.planetvag.com/ )

Very confused as to why I have the button then. The previous owner was a middle aged woman who knew nothing about cars, she wouldn't have had it fitted after-market.


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry for bringing this up from the darkness.

Can anyone confirm this info? I also have the button for the Magnetic Ride, but my PRCode is: 1BL = Suspension/shock absorption (closed-loop)

When trying the code 1BQ I get: PRCode: 1BQ = Suspension/shock absorption (closed-loopcontrol)

Whats the difference?

When pressing the magnetic ride button I get the following (also get the shock absorber symbol when starting the car)...

















Some pictures of the shocks...

















I can't tell that I already felt the different settings because I bought the car 2 weeks ago and drove not more than 20km until now 

Edit: I was wondering if the PRcodes changed at some point. Maybe 1BQ for the newer TTS/TTRS (S Button), and 1BL for the older versions...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The part number 8JO 413 029 is for MR type shock absorbers for 1BQ.

Your last pic shows the cable that goes to the bottom of the shock absorber, linke this:









Sorry, I can't explain why there are two codes for MR. Odd, but as you say it must have changed at some point.

Many people find it hard to tell if MR is working and you probably need to drive the car more to get used to it.
Bumpy roads are best when you should notice the difference straight away.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I definitely notice the difference between the two, mag ride is much firmer when on


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

brittan said:


> The part number 8JO 413 029 is for MR type shock absorbers for 1BQ.
> 
> Your last pic shows the cable that goes to the bottom of the shock absorber, linke this:
> 
> ...


Thank you a lot. I'm more relaxed now. For a moment I though I was fooled by the previous owner.


----------

